# Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo! #h

Ich bin im Moment mit meiner Wahl der Brandungsruten für die Ostseeküste irgendwie nicht so richtig zufrieden, denn gegenwärtig fische ich ´nen Mix, den ich mir mal zusammen gekauft hab und einfach die Jahre gefischt habe. Sprich ich nutze eine DAM Daemon in 420cm und max. WG von 200 Gramm und eine Sänger Spirit Surf 390cm und max. WG von 200 Gramm. Letztere Rute hab ich mir vor knapp 2 Jahren als schnellen Ersatz für eine geschrottete Rute zugelegt. Aber irgendwie wird es mal Zeit für was qualitativ Vernünftiges.

Zu meinen Anforderungen:

Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich mit weicheren Ruten besser klar komme. Bin zwar nicht gerade ein Schwächling, aber mit meinem eher durchschnittlichen Wurfstil kann ich harte Ruten nicht richtig gut aufladen. Deswegen werfe ich mit der eher billigen, aber weichen und fast parabolischen DAM Daemon auch weiter als mit der sehr straffen Spirit Surf, obwohl man aus der Rute bestimmt mehr rausholen könnte.

Meine verwendeten Wurfgewichte liegen meist zwischen 100 und 150 Gramm, wobei 150 Gramm eher die Regel sind. 190 Gramm werden sehr eher selten genommen, da komme ich halt nicht so weit.

Preislich habe ich um die 100 Euro +/- 25 Euro pro Rute eingeplant.

Welche Ruten könnt ihr mir bei diesen Anforderungen empfehlen? Ich möchte die Wahl etwas einengen und würde mich deshalb über Eure Tipps freuen.


----------



## Pete (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

lach nicht, aber meine lieblingsrute is eine ausm ebay-shop von ulli-dulli...federleicht, ultraschlank und für 130 gr. bestens geeignet...is ne 4,20er...es sind die blanks von deltafishing...ich glaub er nimmt 79,- für die rute...ist im 6 material...

ach, ich seh grad, die werden momentan noch preiswerter angeboten


----------



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Pete

Warum lachen, das positive Feedback zu Ulli-Dulli zeigt doch bisher recht deutlich, dass die Ruten gar nicht mal so übel sind, wenn man auf einen teuren Markennamen verzichten kann. Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für den Tipp! Mit meinen Preisvorstellungen würde ich dann ja mehr als hinkommen. #6

Und diese Surfrute fällt also definitiv etwas weicher aus und hat keinen megastraffen Blank? Okay, wenn Du sagst 130 Gramm locker, dann dann würde das ja schon darauf hindeuten. Wie würdest Du denn die Aktion im Wurf beurteilen, lädt sich die Rute relativ schnell auf und geht in die halbparabolische bis parabolische Biegung?

@ All

Ich hab heute früh nochmal im Sonderkatalog von Gerlinger geblättert, da gibt es noch die *Magna S Pro Surf* von *Balzer*. Diese Reihe gefiel mir damals eigentlich auch sehr gut, nur hab ich leider keine Ahnung, wie die Surf in ihrer Aktion ausfällt. Wenn einer die Rute kennt, würd ich mich freuen, da ein paar Infos drüber zu bekommen... #h

Wie stehts eigentlich mit *Shimano*-Surfruten? Welche fällt da etwas weicher mit einer schnellen Aufladung im Wurf aus? Hat z.B. die *Beastmaster BX* eine nicht ganz so straffe Aktion und fällt etwas weicher aus?


----------



## Micky (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Moin!

Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass ich mit ner weicheren Rute besser zurecht komme und das TROTZ meiner Masse (mit Einzelheiten verschone ich Euch besser)|supergri 

Ich fische mit einer CORMORAN SEACOR SURF (4,20m - 200gr.) und bin einfach nur begeistert. Die Rute kostet im Fachhandel so um die 45-50 Euro, bei Ebay kriegste die die auch mal für knapp 30 Euro (mit 3 Jahren Garantie).

Ich bin, was das betrifft, eher zurückhaltend beim Geld ausgeben. Aber nur weil die Ruten um einiges günstiger sind, kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich unzufrieden bin. Im Gegenteil. Sicher, man kann NOCH besseres Gerät für mehr Geld bekommen, aber irgendwo sehe ich da keinen Sinn mehr drin. #d


----------



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

War eben grad mal bei ´nem Händler vor Ort - Meeresangler_Schwerin wird wissen wen ich meine  - und habe mich dort mal ein paar Ruten angeschaut und mit den üblichen Verschleißmaterialien eingedeckt. Und siehe da, eine Rute ist in die konkretere Auswahl gekommen. 

Und zwar handelt es sich um die Daiwa Tornado S Surf in 420cm und WG 200 Gramm. Die fällt wirklich relativ weich aus und müßte trotzdem Gewichte von 150 Gramm gut feuern können. Der Trockentest im Laden fiel auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend aus. Verarbeitung und Ausstattung gefielen mir ebenfalls. 

Mal schauen, was noch so an Tipps kommt.

@ Micky

Die Cormoran Seacor Surf hatte der Händler vor Ort auch für 29 Euro im Angebot. Und um ehrlich zu sein hab ich selbst für 50 Euronen schon wesentlich schlechtere Ruten gesehen. Dein Urteil bzgl. der weichen Aktion kann ich bei der Rute auch nur unterstreichen, mit der würde ich glaub ich auch klar kommen. Aber die Daiwa hat es mir doch noch mehr angetan... :m


----------



## Hasenfuß (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Warte gespannt auf weitere News- muß mir selber ein Pärchen Brandungsruten kaufen... und Krösus ist nicht meine Verwandschaft.|kopfkrat 


Die bei ebay sieht schon ganz gut aus. Werde auch mal den Händler besuchen bei mir in der Nähe...

Aber weicher gefällt mir bei den Brandungsruten auch besser! Hab' noch so einen 10 Jahre alten Stock- Daiwa Samurai. Mit Korkgriffen noch. Damit kann ich auch die Stena rausziehen.... NULL-Action! Die Nemos seh ich immer erst wenn ich schon Würmer drüberziehen will #t |supergri ...


----------



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hi Hasenfuß,

ich ertappe mich gedanklich immer mehr, dass es wohl ein Pärchen Daiwa Tornado SS bei mir werden sollen. Wie gesagt, die sind wesentlich weicher als meine sehr straffe Spirit Surf und haben trotzdem ein sehr schlanken und leichten Blank... 595 Gramm bei 420cm sind in der Preisklasse doch echt gut. Schwabbelig sind sie trotz des weichen Blanks aber auf keinen Fall, die Spitze beruhigt sich wieder schnell nach dem Schwung.

Mal schauen, ich muss das nochmal überschlafen...


----------



## Hasenfuß (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Sicherlich fällt damit auch die Bißerkennung bei krüschem Beißverhalten etwas besser aus als bei harten Blanks. Daher kann ich damit dann auch gut an den Kanal....

Damit hätten wir:

+Gewicht
+weicher Blank
+kann trotzdem 150g Gewichte gut bewältigen

Sagst Du mir, was die bei Euch kosten?|bla: 
Dann werde ich das Morgen mal bei uns überprüfen....


----------



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Die sind bei uns gerade für 79 Euronen im Angebot, Katalogpreis sind 149 Euro. Der Preis scheint gut zu sein, denn eine schnelle Recherche brachte nur Preise um die 100 Euro+.


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Ich habe eine sehr weichte DAM Futura Surf II. Anfang der 90er war diese Rute das Flaggschiff der DAM und auch heute noch ist sie einfach Kult - finde ich zumindest. Die besteht aus gewickeltem Kev und ist suuuuper biegsam und weich. Ich liebe diese Rute, denke aber nicht, dass man sie im Handel irgendwo noch bekommen kann- ebay ist ab und an mal eine chance...


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

also ich habe letztens bei meinem fachhändler in rahlstedt eine "BEACHFEEDER-RUTE" in der hand gehabt. wir haben sie natürlich auch gleich ausprobiert. ist ne bombensache. die bisserkennung ist der hammer. ist natürlich schön weich, aber dennoch gut zu werfen.
ist jetzt kein lämmerschwanz oder sowas !
von welcher firma die war kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.
müsstest du dich mal an marcel1409 wenden


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Haukep 

Hmm, die DAM Futura Surf sagt mir leider nichts, aber wenn die eh nur noch in gebrauchtem Zustand alle Jahre mal bei Ebay auftaucht, fehlt mir doch etwas die Geduld zum Warten...  ... rein von der Beschreibung her klingt das aber so, als würde ich mit der Rute auch ganz gut zurecht kommen. Im Moment tendiere ich damit ganz arg zur Daiwa. 

@ Agalatze

Die "Beachfeeder" wurde glaub ich von DAM in der Sumo-Royal-Reihe auf den Markt gebracht. Das war glaub ich eine dreiteilige Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-100 Gramm, Wechselspitzen, erhältlich u.a. in 400cm. Bei Gerlinger sind davon noch Restbestände erhältlich, anscheinend hat Dein Fachhändler davon auch noch welche stehen oder aber das Konzept wurde wieder neu aufgelegt. Für die Plattfischangelei sicherlich ´ne richtig gute Sache, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die auch etwas mehr an Wurfgewicht abkann. Wie gesagt, 150 Gramm sind eher die Regel bei mir, 170 Gramm ab und zu, 190 Gramm seltenst. 

Weitere Tipps und Infos sind aber sehr willkommen! #h


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Habe neulich auch eine tolle Feeder-Rute für den Strand in der Hand gehabt, aber als ich den Preis hörte schnell wieder weggestelt... 299€ :r 


Allerdings war es ein suuuuper feines Stück Technik...


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Hasenfuss,

dann schau Dir mal die DAM Sumo Royal Beachfeeder bei Gerlinger an, ich glaub die kostet lange nicht mehr so viel Knatter...

Ich hab das mal fix raus gesucht, schau mal hier https://www.gerlinger.de/pdf/Steckruten.pdf und auf der Seite 4 von 26 auf der linken Seite.... von 269 Euronen auf 129 Euronen. Klingt schon etwas anders, hmm?


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@Pilkman: Ja, Du hast natürlich ganz recht, dass es schwierig ist die Rute jetzt zu bekommen. Wenn Du zu unserem Surfcasting-Event kommst, kannst Du sie aber gerne mal werfen....

Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich noch eine solche Rute habe, genau wie mit meiner WC II Masterpiece, die es ja auch so nicht mehr gibt.

Wenn ich mir heute nochmal eine Rute kaufen würde (wird bestimmt demnächst der Fall sein), dann nur Shimano. Sicherlich sind das auch ein wenig andere Preise, aber die Qualität ist einfach genial!


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Moin,

ich denke auch, daß der 29te das eine oder andere Auge öffnen wird :g 

Mir sind meine Balzer Magna Silver Surf eigentlich auch etwas zu "schlabbrig" im Blank, ich hätte gern eine weichere Spitze und dafür mehr Rückgrat - mal sehn was alles an Testmaterial am Start sein wird |wavey: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@Michael: Das klingt aber sehr nach meiner Futura. Die WC II nicht, die ist eher wie eine Besenstiel, aber die DAM....ja, das kommt dem sehr nahe  Ich freue mich auch schon drauf einfach mal verschiedene Ruten werfen zu können...


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Pilkman: Ja, Du hast natürlich ganz recht, dass es schwierig ist die Rute jetzt zu bekommen. Wenn Du zu unserem Surfcasting-Event kommst, kannst Du sie aber gerne mal werfen.... ...



Lieber nicht, Haukep! Nachher bin ich angefüttert und komm wegen der gewonnenen Erkenntnis, dass das meine Traumrute ist, vor Ärger nicht mehr in den Schlaf...  :q :m

PS: 
Ich werd mir allgemein keine Ruten mehr kaufen, von der im Fall der "Sympathie" keine weiteren mehr zu beschaffen sind. Das hat mich bei meinen gegenwärtigen Karpfenruten angekotzt (von denen ich eigentlich gern eine dritte gehabt hätte) und das ärgert mich auch bei meiner weichen DAM-Surfrute. Oder schnell handeln und gleich eine Doublette oder ´nen Drilling hinlegen...


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Jo, da hast Du recht, sowas kann einen wurmen. Ich mache es wenn möglich auch nur noch so, dass ich mir 2 Ruten kaufe, denn es kann ja ganz schnell mal passieren, dass ein Händler sie nicht mehr produziert, oder, wie die DAM, einfach pleite geht.

Ich muss mir auch mal 2 gleiche Brandungsruten (Shimanos natürlich ) holen, sieht im Dreibein einfach besser aus - erst recht mit den Ultegras, die ich ja schon ein paar Wochen habe


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Haukep
> 
> Hmm, die DAM Futura Surf sagt mir leider nichts, aber wenn die eh nur noch in gebrauchtem Zustand alle Jahre mal bei Ebay auftaucht, fehlt mir doch etwas die Geduld zum Warten...  ... rein von der Beschreibung her klingt das aber so, als würde ich mit der Rute auch ganz gut zurecht kommen. Im Moment tendiere ich damit ganz arg zur Daiwa.
> 
> ...


 

es war definitiv keine rute von dam. das waren ruten die zeimlich auf dem markt waren. 150 gramm haben wir damit ohne probleme geworfen ! das war ja gerade das tolle ! ich werde marcel mal auf diesen thread aufmerksam machen. der kann dir mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> es war definitiv keine rute von dam. das waren ruten die zeimlich auf dem markt waren. 150 gramm haben wir damit ohne probleme geworfen ! ...



Aha? Das macht mich jetzt ja neugierig!  :g


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

die sind von byron und heisst nautic extreme feeder !
4,20 m 40-200 gramm wurfgewicht mit 3 vollcarbonspitzen.
habe gerade mit marci telefoniert.


----------



## Hoad (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

die byron kostet aber den netten preis von 199 euronen. #q 
hab nämlich auch schon mit der geliebäugelt
falls die irgentwo günstig angeboten wird, bin ich für eine pn sehr dankbar:m


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

dann schreib mal marcel 1409 !!! der hat sie glaube ich für 150 euronen.


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Ein ähnliches Modell (vielleicht sogar die gleiche?) gibt es in Kiel für 189,-€ glaube ich. War gerade beim Dealer, bin aber etwas tüddelig- hätte mir das aufschreiben sollen....


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hmm, das mit der Byron Extreme Feeder klingt in der Tat sehr interessant. Aber irgendwie ist das nicht so ganz meine Preisliga. Trotzdem danke für die Infos, Agalatze! #6

Ich werd nachher nochmal zu meinem Händler am Ort und mir da die Daiwas nochmal unter die Lupe nehmen. Im Moment tendiere ich eindeutig zu den Ruten - auch das Überschlafen der Kaufabsicht brachte bisher keine anderen Erkenntnisse...   :m


----------



## Hoad (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

na ich warte mal noch etwas, vielleicht sinkt die byron ja noch im preis. |kopfkrat 
kann byronruten nur empfehlen. klasse qualität und mkeist gibts die etwas älteren modelle auch für schmales geld.


----------



## Kurzer (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Moinsen,

Brandungsruten sind echt ein Thema für sich. Bin der Meinung, dass es immer auf die Wetterlage ankommt. Hab bei ruhiger See :g und auch schon mit Karpfenruten 2,5 Ibs in der Brandung gesessen, ich weiß ich weiß#d ...hatte aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine Brandungsruten aber...es war auch mit den Karpfenruten ein sehr schönes angeln#6 .

Gruß

der "Kurze"|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab bei ruhiger See :g und auch schon mit Karpfenruten 2,5 Ibs in der Brandung gesessen, ...



Bei ganz ruhiger See ist das durchaus ´ne Option. 

Ich hab auch schon mit 3,90m langen 100 Gramm Ruten mit eingehängten Ei-Bissanzeigern in der sehr ruhigen "Brandung" gestanden und habe die Bisse dadurch top mitbekommen. Schwere Bleie taten da auch nicht not. 

Aber es ist ja zum Glück nicht immer so ein Luschiwetter... :m

Wie gesagt, ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich GRUNDSÄTZLICH mit weicheren Ruten an der Ostsee besser klar komme, weil ich die in der Wurfphase schneller und leichter aufgeladen bekomme und dadurch höhere Weiten erziele als mit harten bzw. straffen Ruten. Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich in meinem Wurfstil begründet.


----------



## Kurzer (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass bei gutem Wetter das Angeln mit den Karpfenruten richtig Spass macht. Man sieht die Bisse einfach super und der Drill macht auch viel mehr Spass.

Gruß

der "Kurze"


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Moin,

bestimmt macht das Angeln bei gutem Wetter mit Karpfen- oder Feederruten Spaß - aber Brandungsangeln macht m.E. am meisten Spaß wenn das Wetter eben nicht so gut ist...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Weise Worte von einem weisen "Schlechtwetterangler" |supergri


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@Kurzer
Was für Karpfenruten verwendest Du denn in der Brandung, und wie sieht es mit WG und Weite aus?

@alle
Es scheint mir so, daß man einen Spagat machen muß zwischen leichten, elastische Ruten mit weicher Aktion die gut bei schönem bis mittlerem Wetter einsetzbar sind, wenn die Fische echt pingelig sind. Der Köder liegt da halt so rum, kann man ja auch in 10min noch fressen. Bißanzeige gut.

Andererseits kann man auch bei "echtem" Wetter ans Wasser gehen. Dafür braucht man lieber etwas härtere Ruten, da höhere Gewichte gefischt werden müssen. Fische schnappen Nahrung, bevor sie wieder wegschwimmt. Bißanzeige der Ruten je nach Spitze nicht so sehr sensibel, aber Fische hauen ja auch richtig rein.

Nur: Was kauf ich mir nun?:c

Also ich kann mit so richtigen Prügeln nichts anfangen. Meine alte Daiwa Samurai ist so eine- bah. 

Wurfweite < bescheiden. 
Also denke ich eher etwas weicher, worum sich ja auch dieser Thread dreht. Und wohl auch etwas leichter als das alte Modell. Und dann noch erschwinglich und möglichst ein Markenprodukt |supergri .

Aaaaalso die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen (den Dorsch in der Ostsee #6 )...

Feeder scheidet wohl aus, denke eher an eine richtige Brandungsrute. Karpfenrute klingt auch gut, aber bei etwas kräftigerem Wetter ist die wohl nicht mehr so gut geeignet (Wurfgewicht-abhängig). Wäre allerdings für alternatives Fischen im Kanal eine gute Option!

Boah, ich sitz in der Zwickmühle.#c

Mal sehen, was die anderen Brandungsrutensuchenden für Ergebnisse präsentieren...|wavey:


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stehts eigentlich mit *Shimano*-Surfruten? Welche fällt da etwas weicher mit einer schnellen Aufladung im Wurf aus? Hat z.B. die *Beastmaster BX* eine nicht ganz so straffe Aktion und fällt etwas weicher aus?


 
KNÜPPELHART! Habe die heute in der Hand gehabt.... aber BX weiß ich nicht genau... Habe 3 Shimano in der Hand gehalten. 2 waren Besenstiele, die andere in der Spitze etwas weicher....
Aber feine Teile...


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Hasenfuß,

stimmt, ich hab jetzt auch ein paar Shimanos im Laden durch und die sind wirklich straff! Also auch nichts für mich. Rein datenblattechnisch hatte ich nämlich mit der Beastmaster geliebäugelt, aber mit der wäre ich wohl nicht glücklich geworden.

Ich war vorhin beim Händler vor Ort und hab mir nochmal zwei Daiwa Tornado S angesehen. Ich weiss, Anfängerrute und so, aber ich denke, dass die mir echt gut liegt. Trotz ziemlich kundenunfreundlichem Verhalten - ich hatte kein Geld mehr für Knicks und es gab nicht mal 6 Knicklichter im Wert von 1,20 Euro beim Kauf von zwei Ruten dazu, Spruch vom Händler: Bei Aldi gibts ja wohl auch keine Butter zum gekauften Brot...  :v - hab ich die beiden Ruten mitgenommen. Genaueres zum Wurfverhalten wird es wohl erst beim ersten Praxistest geben, ich denke, dass der auf diesen Freitag fallen wird. 

Wie gesagt, ich hab sowohl eine straffe Rute als auch eine weiche Rute trocken auf der Wiese mit 150 Gramm getestet und ich kam mit der weichen Rute wesentlich weiter, obwohl das ein billiger Fiberglasknüppel war. Ich bin gespannt, was mit den Daiwas geht... #h


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

dann müsst ihr euch mal ne CX in die hand nehmen !!!
ich persönlich finde die BX sogar ein wenig low ! will lieber ne AX haben.


----------



## Kurzer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Moin moin|wavey: ,

also wie schon gesagt, ich habe Ruten mit 2,5 Ibs und werfe damit max. 150 gr. Also nichts für schlechtes Wetter, wobei ich dem Michael recht gebe mit der Aussage, dass das Brandungsangeln bei schlechtem Wetter erst so richtig Spass macht|supergri . Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mir dann schließlich doch Brandungsruten gekauft.|supergri  Im Sommer jedoch, bei auflandigem, mäßigem Wind komme ich als Süßwasserpirat|wavey:  wieder mit meinen Karpfenruten an die Küste, weil's Spass macht#6 

Gruß

der "Kurze"


----------



## Leif-Jesper (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Also ich hab' die Super Fiber
Dyno SF
Surf
4,20m
100-200g
Firma:Spro
Kosten: ich hab 60 Euro bezahlt war abern' Angebot ich glaub' eigentlich kostet die 80 Euro


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Ich fische zur Zeit die Daiwa Tornado S bis 200g Wurfgewicht 4,20m und finde die Rute o.k. Der Bringer ist sie wirklich nicht. Bisserkennung ist super. 

Beim Werfen hat man das Gefuehl als wenn man mit einem Besenstiel wirft. Mir ist die Rute auch einfach zu schwer. Um sie richtig aufzuladen, muss man schon Gewichte  150g-170g werfen. Zum Glueck habe ich diese Rute gewonnen. Kaufen wuerde ich sie mir nicht.

Eine sehr gute Rute ist die Sportex Turbo Surf. Die ist hart im Rueckgrad und sensibel in der Spitze. Habe diese mal geworfen und sie ist einfach spitze. Rutenpreis ist aber 120+


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische zur Zeit die Daiwa Tornado S bis 200g Wurfgewicht 4,20m und finde die Rute o.k. ... beim Werfen hat man das Gefuehl als wenn man mit einem Besenstiel wirft. Mir ist die Rute auch einfach zu schwer. ...



Hallo Bellyboatangler,

bist Du sicher, dass wir von der gleichen Daiwa Tornado S reden? |kopfkrat 

Die Daten stimmen ja, aber alles andere verwundert mich. Z.B. die Härte im Wurf. Ich hab sie bisher nur trocken geworfen, aber bereits da geht die Rute locker in die Halbaktion und lädt sich auf. Auch ist die Rute mit knapp 590 Gramm bei einer 4,20m Länge doch eher leicht, viel mehr tut sich da doch auch nicht im Highend-Preisniveau. 

Wie gesagt, ich rede vom 2004er Modell der Tornado S. Dreiteilig, das Spitzen- und Mittelteil sind schwarz, glänzend lackiert, die Kohlefaser schimmert durch. Das Handteil ist silbern mit türkis und violett lackiert, der Rollenhalter ist ein etwas überdimensionierter der 26er Größe, Drehfixierung von oben. 

Vielleicht reden wir ja doch von unterschiedlichen Ruten?  #c


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Pilkmann,

ich fische diese Ruten auch und bin damit voll zufrieden. Läßt sich sehr gut mit werfen und die Bißerkennung ist aufgrund der sensiblen Spitze ausgezeichnet.

Viel Spass damit.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Sunny,

freut mich zu hören, dass Du mit den Daiwas auch so zufrieden bist! Wie gesagt, vom Trockeneindruck her denke ich ebenfalls, dass ich MEINE Ruten gefunden habe... #h

Meine beiden werden morgen in der Brandung eingeweiht, Wind aus Nord-West Stärke 4, in Böen um 6 ist angesagt; Sorgen macht mir nur die leichte Bewölkung, nicht dass es zu hell in der Nacht ist. 
Einen stabilen Knicklichthalter haben sie gestern abend auch schon an die Spitze bekommen.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sorgen macht mir nur die leichte Bewölkung, nicht dass es zu hell in der Nacht ist. ....



Hab grad nochmal in den Mondphasenkalender  geschaut, wir hatten gerade erst Neumond. Glück gehabt, gibt doch nix Schlimmeres, als in ´ner sternenklaren Nacht bei Vollmond in der Brandung zu stehen...  :m


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Na dann, viel Petri.

Zur Bißerkennung nehme ich einen durchsichtigen Golfball, in dessen Mitte man ein Knicklicht stecken kann. 

Wird wie die Zitronenflasche verwendet. Super Sache das, so braucht man nicht ständig nach oben schauen. Klappt aber auch nur bis ca. WS 5.

sunny


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo pilkman,

erstmal vielen Dank für den Mondphasenkalender, der hat mir echt noch gefehlt. Habe den irgendwie völlig vergessen|kopfkrat . Naja, man wird halt älter...#d .

Hast Du Deine Karpfenruten auch schon in der Ostsee getestet?

Gruß


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Oh, Stopp fast vergessen. Hallo Sunny,
ein super Bissanzeiger ist auch ein Stück "ich sag mal Benzinschlauch". Die beiden Enden werden einfach mit nem Knicklicht miteinander verbunden. Vorteil: Der Radius ist so groß, dass man im Drill das Ding nicht abmachen muss.

Gruß


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hey Kurzer,

hört sich erst mal gut an. Ist die Montage denn schwer genug, damit sie bei Wind nicht immer hin und her schaukelt? "Benzinschlauch" hört sich ziemlich an.

sunny


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Ja, ist Ok.#6 

 Ich denke jeder weiß was ich gemeint habe: einen durchsichtigen, wahrscheinlich aus Gummi bestehenden, flexiblen Schlauch.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Wenn dies zu leicht ist, kann man den (ich sage mal) Schlauch|supergri prima mit Schrottblei beschweren.

Gruß


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@kurzer

Ha, dass gibt es ja garnicht |supergri . Ich hatte dich schon richtig vestanden. Ich habe in meiner Antwort zwischen ziemlich und an nur das Wort leicht vergessen.

Aber auf welche Ideen dich das bringt #d  #6 . Wo soll das nur hinführen.

sunny


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@sunny

Sorry|supergri  aber das mit dem Schrotblei funktioniert wirklich#6 , habs selbst probiert und mache dies ständig. 

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Sunny

Yupp, solche Bissanzeiger nutze ich auch bei ganz ruhigem Wetter, aber so wie es aussieht, werd ich die morgen wohl nicht brauchen.  

Ich nehm meist durchsichtige Photo-Dosen, die ich ja nach Wind mit einem Knicklicht und mehr oder weniger Wasser fülle. Die werden einfach in die Schnur gehängt und wenn die Dose tanzt, wird´s Zeit für ´nen Anhieb. Diese Zitronenflaschen gehen natürlich auch einwandfrei.

Mal schauen, was morgen so geht...  |wavey: 

@ Kurzer

Meine jetzigen Karpfenruten hab ich noch nicht in der Brandung eingesetzt, wären mir auch bald ein wenig kurz mit 12ft = 3,66m. Die 3,90m-Ruten mit einem WG von max. 100 Gramm, die ich mal ab und zu in der Brandung probiert habe, sind nicht mehr in meinem Besitz und mein Kumpel hat sie kurz nachdem er sie von gekauft hat, mit seiner Autotür geschrottet.  #t 

Der Tipp mit dem durchsichtigen Schlauch und dem Schrotblei ist echt nicht übel! Werd ich bei ruhigem Wetter auch mal probieren... #6


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hey pilkman,
schade um die guten Ruten.:c  Mir ist das selbe mit meiner Lieblingsspinnrute auch schon passiert.#q  Diese ist jetzt 20 cm kürzer aber dennoch nutzbar. Kann mich einfach nicht von dieser Rute trennen...#d #d #d 
Das mit den Fotodosen hab ich noch nicht probiert, leuchte ein Knicklicht durch das schwarze Material?|kopfkrat  Ü-Eier habe ich schon genutzt, jedoch sind die bei den meisten Anschlägen weggeflogen und erst nach einer nervenaufreibenden Suche wieder gefunden worden#q ...deshlb die Idee mit dem Schlauch. Hätte das damals (1994) patentieren sollen, da gab es diese Plastikringe auch noch nicht. Mitlerweile kann man diese Schläuche auch schon überall kaufen...

Gruß


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Kurzer,

die Photodosen gibt es sowohl in schwarz als auch in milchig-durchsichtig. Bei letzteren leuchtet das Knicki wunderbar durch.

sunny


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@sunny

Hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Bin nicht so der Fotograf, aber das geht jetzt wieder los. Hab mir ne neue Kamera bestellt. Dann komm ich bestimmt auch zu den durchsichtigen Fotodosen.

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Genau Sunny, die durchsichtigen Teile meine ich auch. Wenn die dann mit Wasser gefüllt sind, leuchtet fast die gesamte Photo-Dose durch das Knicklicht. 

Dass dieser "Bissanzeiger" bei einem Anhieb schon mal sonst wo hin fällt ist dabei natürlich ein erheblicher Nachteil. Meist nehm ich sie deswegen schon vorher schnell einfach ab und setze erst dann den Anhieb.


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Ja, normalerweise hab ich das Ü-Ei auch immer vorher abgenommen, leider geht das nicht immer. Bei heftigen Bissen reagiereich meistens sofort.

Habt Ihr dieses Jahr schon euer Glück probiert?

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... habt Ihr dieses Jahr schon euer Glück probiert?...



Letztes Wochenende waren wir (drei Kumpels und ich) 2005 das erste Mal in der Brandung. Absolut top gelaufen mit 14 Dorschen, 14 Dorschen+1 Flunder, 10 Dorschen und 2 Dorschen zwischen 40 und 60cm. Hatte ich ja auch schon in dem Thread "Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!" geschrieben. Und diesen Freitag geht es wieder los, mal schauen was geht...  |wavey: 

PS: 
Die kleinen Bissanzeiger haben wir aber weder zum Ende des Jahres 2004 noch beim letzten Mal gebraucht, die Windstärken haben sowas nicht zugelassen. Zum Glück!


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@pilkman

ja stimmt hab Deinen Bericht gelesen...super Sache!
Ich wünsche Dir ( Euch ) das Petri nächstes Wochenende auch wieder auf eurer Seite ist.
Wo gehts hin?

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Danke Kurzer, wir werden wahrscheinlich entweder in die Ecke um Meschendorf oder um Kühlungsborn fahren. Von der Lage der Küste her müßte der Nord-West-Wind dann komplett auflandig stehen. Das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut, hmm? Mal schauen, was geht...  |wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@pilkman,

auflandiger Wind hört sich super an, da kann eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen. Freue mich schon auf Deinen Montagsbericht! Du schreibst doch einen, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... freue mich schon auf Deinen Montagsbericht! Du schreibst doch einen, oder? ...



Nur wenn die Erfolge nennenswert sind... :m


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Alles klar, dann bleibt nur die Hoffnung! Probiert Ihr es auch auf Mefos?


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... probiert Ihr es auch auf Mefos?



Nee, weder mit den erwähnten langen Vorfächer mit auftreibenden Ködern in der Brandung :g noch mit der Spinne.


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Alles klar,

dann viel Erfolg! Und Grüß mir die Ostsee, war schon länger nicht mehr da. 

Gruß


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Pilkman und Kurzer,

verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr die Fotodose bzw. Ü-Eier frei in die Schnur einhängt?

Bei dem Golfball habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich auf einer Seite eine kleine Öse und auf der anderen einen kleinen Wandhaken geschraubt habe. Den Haken habe ich wenig angwinkelt, damit der Ball besser hängen bleibt.

In die Öse habe ich ca. 1m Maurerschnur gebunden, hier am Ende eine Schlaufe geknotet. Diese wird dann an den Schrauben am Dreibein eingehängt. So kann nichts mehr abhanden kommen. 

sunny


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer,
> 
> die Photodosen gibt es sowohl in schwarz als auch in milchig-durchsichtig. Bei letzteren leuchtet das Knicki wunderbar durch.
> 
> sunny




Also, ich habe das ganz genauso, aber ich habe jetzt gehört, dass Ü-Eier noch besser durchscheinen sollen. Ich werde das jetzt mal im direkten Vergleich ausprobieren und dann werde ich mich für eine Version entscheiden...


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Hauke,

probier mal die Variante mit dem Knicklicht und dem Schlauch. Meine Topvariante!

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hi Sunny,

nee, nee, ich hänge die Photodose auch mit einem kleinen Stückchen gebogenem Draht in die Schnur über dem Leitring. Einfach den Deckel der Photodose durchbohren, Draht zurecht biegen, sichern bzw. festkleben und fertig ist. Am Strand kommt dann nur noch Wasser und ein Knicklicht in die Filmdose und dann wird das Teil eingehängt. Praktisch also auch wie bei Dir nur ohne die Sicherung durch die Maurerschnur. 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Captive Backleads von Fox beim Karpfenangeln... :m


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@Kurzer: Wie sieht denn Deine Montage aus?


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@Hauke, 

ganz einfach: einen flexiblen, durchsichtigen Plastikschlauch, ca.20 cm lang an beiden Enden mit einem Knicklicht verbinden. Wenn, je nach Wetter, zu leicht, dann mit Schrotblei beschweren. 

Gruß


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Das ist eine lustige Idee, fürs Süßwasser bestimmt toll, aber fürs Meer ist das viel zu leicht denke ich! Oder?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Pilkman

Naja wenn es das 2004 Modell ist, dann muss ich eine andere Daiwa Tornado haben. Farbe ist jedenfalls gleich. Habe meine Rute ca. 2-3 Jahre

Werde beim naechsten Mal aufschreiben wie die genaue Bezeichnung ist. Fuer England reicht sie zur Zeit. Werde mir hier wirklich erst ne neue Rute kaufen, wenn die alten Ruten den Geist aufgegeben haben!

Ne gute Rute kostet hier ab 130 Pfund (195 Euro). So werde ich wahrscheinlich mir eine gute Rute aus Deutschland importieren!

Das andere Problem was Du hier in England hast, ist das hier hauptsaechlich Ruten bis 12 ft (3,60m) und nur bis 6 oz Wurfgewicht(150g) angeboten werden. 80z bzw. 10oz Ruten werden kaum angeboten. 

Und hier weiss man wirklich nie was am anderen Ende der Schnur haengt. Ob es nun ein Rochen oder ein Conger oder nur ein Dorsch oder Wittling ist. Hier gibt es ca. 100 verschiedene Arten. Deshalb fische ich hier fast nur mit 1 Hakensystem(Tandemsystem  eingeschlossen). Selbst die reichlich vorkommenden Katzenhaie machen reichlich radau an der Angel.

Als Bissanzeiger nehme ich weiss angemalte 100-150g Bleie , die mit einem Draht in die Schnur einhaenge.  gehen super


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Bellyboatangler,

stimmt, das Vorgängermodell der Tornado S war von der Farbgebung her ähnlich, die hab ich aber leider nie in der Hand gehabt, geschweige denn Probe geworfen. Von der Charakteristik scheinen die Tornados sich dann aber ziemlich geändert zu haben, mein erster Einsatz mit den neuen Ruten am Freitag hat mich in meinen ersten Trockeneindrücken bestätigt... siehe nachfolgend... :m

*@ All*

Soo, also Freitag wurden die Stöcker dann mal richtig "entjungfert" und ich sollte ja erzählen, wie es gelaufen ist und wie sich die Daiwas gemacht haben.

Vorab: Wir haben spitzenmäßig gefangen, ich war ja mit noch zwei Kumpels in der Brandung und als wir gegen 1 Uhr morgens am Auto waren, hatte ich 19 maßige Dorsche, wobei 6 sehr schöne Dorsche bis 55cm dabei waren. Mein einer Kumpel hatte 12 maßige Dorsche und mein anderer Kumpel ist mit 11 maßigen nach Haus gefahren. War aber relativ schwieriges Angeln, weil der auflandige West aus Nord-West das Wasser unheimlich den Strand hoch gedrückt hatte und wir kurz unterhalb der Dünen unsere Dreibeine aufgestellt hatten. Ich bin mit der Wathose immer soweit wie möglich ins Wasser zum Auswerfen gegangen, teilweise konnte man da die fehlenden ca. 20 Meter wieder herausholen. War aber immer ein Balanceakt und man mußte zusehen, dass einen der nächste Schwall nicht nass macht... 

Zu den Daiwas: Ich bin absolut zufrieden und habe mich für meinen Geldbeutel und meine Anforderungen genau richtig entschieden. Die Ruten sind mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen eher ein Mittelding zwischen meiner weicheren und der straffen Ex-Brandungsrute, lassen sich aber trotzdem super aufladen. Das geringe Gesamtgewicht fällt dabei natürlich auch positiv auf. 

Bissanzeige ist auch absolut klasse, die eher vorsichtigen "Zuppler" konnte man einwandfrei erkennen ohne dass die Rute ein "Weich-im-Wind-Schwabbel" war. Das lag vielleicht auch an der geringen Windstärke am Freitag (geschätzte 2 max. 3) trotzdem werden sich die Ruten wohl auch bei etwas mehr Wind noch absolut erträglich verhalten. 

Die verwendeten Wurfgewichte lagen wieder bei 130-150 Gramm, die testweise mal angelutschten 170 Gramm gingen auch absolut ohne Probleme, bei 190 Gramm sollte dann aber Schluss sein. Reicht mir auch vollkommen, mehr als 170 Gramm nehme ich eher selten, da ich dann bei Bedarf auf Krallen umschwenke.

Fazit ist, dass ich für DEN Preis (80 Euro pro Rute) echt genau das bekommen habe, was ich wollte. Gibt natürlich bestimmt wesentlich bessere Brandungsruten für mehr Geld, aber ich bin erstmal wunschlos glücklich.

 |wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Moin Pilkman,

na da war Petri euch ja richtig gnädig! Freut mich das es geklappt hat!

Gruß


----------



## Micky (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Na, da hat doch der Pott den passenden Deckel gefunden. Glückwunsch zum Fang.

Mein Erlebnis vom Wochenende war ganz und gar miserabel. Wir waren gestern Abend in der "Brandung" (die nicht wirklich vorhanden war). Spiegelglatte Ostsee, kaum ein Lüftchen.

Nach anfänglichen Versuchen mit 150er Bleien, hab ich am Ende 100er Birnen genommen, mit denen ich erstaunlich gute Weiten erzielt habe. Da war es noch hell.... Leider war ich ab 18uhr etwas unkonzentriert beim werfen - Hände waren auch etwas kalt - und habe unfreiwillig 2 Vorfächer mit Blei in der Ostsee versenkt #q . 
Eine Schlaufe in der Rolle war die Ursache. Vielleicht hätte ich das doch besser vor dem zweiten Wurf überprüfen sollen. Zudem hat mein Zeigefinger beim zweiten Wurf etwas gelitten... Zumindest hinterlasse ich wohl die nächsten tage erstmal keinen fingerabdruck mehr !
*Aber:* Aus seinen Fehlern lernt man ja schließlich. So freut sich mein Angel-Dealer diese Woche wenigstens über ein gutes Geschäft mit mir für Zubehör..... 
Fisch blieb leider gestern Abend - bis auf einen massigen Dorsch - MANGELWARE !:c


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Das ist angeln! Da kann man nichts machen, gehört halt dazu! Beim nächstem mal klappt es bestimmt wieder besser!

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Kurzer

Danke, muss sagen, dass es auch echt Spaß gemacht hat. 

Hab von Anfang an auf Durchläufermontagen mit relativ langen Mundschnüren an beiden Ruten gesetzt und das war anscheinend genau die richtige Wahl. Normalerweise fange ich mit einem Mix aus Endblei mit nach unten geclippter Mundschnur an der einen Rute und einem Durchläufer an der anderen Rute an, meine beiden Kumpels sind auch so gestartet und haben die Endbleimontage erst nachher ausgewechselt, aber da hatte ich schon einen schönen Vorsprung... :m

@ Micky

Hmm, dann ist der Wind am Wochenende anscheinend noch mehr abgeflaut. Ich war bereits Freitag abend über die relativ seichte "Pippi-Brandung" erstaunt, aber da war es ja noch erträglich. Schade, dass es bei Euch nicht so toll gelaufen ist... #h


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Absolut richtige Wahl bei Deiner Methode! Ich hoffe, dass ich bei dem Exori-Martins Cup 2005 auch die richtige Wahl treffen werde. Du bist doch auch dabei, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... du bist doch auch dabei, oder? ...



Nee, solche Großveranstaltungen beim Brandungsangeln sind zugegebenermaßen nicht so mein Ding. Ist ja aber nur meine Meinung, ich möchte niemandem diesen Spaß verleiden. #h


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hab Dich nämlich auch nicht auf der Liste gesehen#c . Wäre ne Möglichkeit gewesen sich mal kennenzulernen|supergri aber vielleicht klappt das irgendwann noch mal:m 


Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Stimmt, das mit dem Kennenlernen läuft bei solchen Großveranstaltungen natürlich wesentlich besser, ansonsten ist das ja immer eher ein Ding des Zufalls, dass Boardies sich am Wasser treffen. Soll aber öfter vorkommen, als man denkt...  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

@ Pilkmann, ich suche mit nem Kumpel noch einen dritten Mann für die Mannschaft beim Martins Cup. Willst es dir nicht ausnahmsweise mal überlegen?  Wir könnten zum Beispiel gemeinsam fahren und kosten sparen.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Hi Jörg,

das ist echt nett von Dir, dass Du fragst. Würde ja auch echt gut passen, weil wir ja eh Schweriner sind und uns bisher auch noch nicht richtig kennengelernt haben. Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich bin ich nicht so der Freund von solchen großen Cups und Wettkämpfen. 

Ist aber absolut nicht persönlich gemeint, Jörg! #h
Nicht, dass mir das hier mißverstanden wird... :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Nö nö da versteh ich sicher nix falsch. Is schon ok, war ja auch nur ne Frage. #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist Ok.#6
> 
> Ich denke jeder weiß was ich gemeint habe: einen durchsichtigen, wahrscheinlich aus Gummi bestehenden, flexiblen Schlauch.|supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Kannst Du einem Dummerchen wie mir mal etwas näher erläutern, wie das genau aussehen soll und wo man das wie fest macht??#c |kopfkrat #c |kopfkrat 

Schlauchstück (20cm) im Ring biegen und das Knicki hält die enden zusammen hab ich ja begriffen, aber wo mach ich das dann an die Rute oder kommt es gar um die Schnur?? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wo mach ich das dann an die Rute oder kommt es gar um die Schnur?? ...



Genau so ist es: Der Schlauchring kommt über dem Leitring in die Schnur. Die Schnur wird dann etwas gelockert. Bei einem Biss kann man dann den Schlauchring entweder nach oben wandern oder noch weiter nach unten fallen sehen - ähnlich einem Swinger oder Hanger beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Kurzer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Empfehlung für eher weichere Brandungsrute?*

Genau Pilkman,

also Aali-Barba, Du schneidest einen Schlau auf etwa 10-15cm länge zu und verbindest die beiden Enden einfach mit einem Knicklicht. Der Innendurchmesser des Schlauches sollte natürlich die Stärke eines Knicklichtes haben und ganz wichtig für das Nachtangeln, er sollte Lichtdurchlässig sein.

Alles klar?

Gruß


----------

